# Critique Possible Buy; Miniature Mare



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

So, here’s the Mini that my cousins are looking at to buy for their daughter/s (one is four, the other is a few months... my cousins are looking for a miniature for their four year old daughter for christmas, as the girl doesn’t want a big horse yet). We went up and visited today and got some more information on her.

Her name is Dolly and she’s about 33 inches tall and is 6 years old. She’s not registered. She’s been around kids before and will willingly take a bridle, though she’s never had a saddle on because her owners don't have a saddle small enough to go on her... no biggie, it's easy to get a horse used to a saddle, especially if they already know how to carry something or someone on their back. She does ride bareback and puts up with kids very well; she’d probably make a good lunge-line lesson horse.

She leads very easily and loves people. She’s likes to be scratched and petted and will rub all over you when you start scratching her. She’s been harnessed to a cart before and pulled it on her first try, though it’s unknown if she’s ever had any cart-training... most likely, though, she has when she was younger.

She is just a little mouthy, but not biter mouthy... more like looking for attention and wanting to be petted, kinda nibbling at your shirt or something to get your attention mouthy. (Easily fixed). She didn’t really like me messing under her belly at first, but didn’t try to kick, just moved away... after about half a minute, though, she was just fine. 

She picks up all her hooves very well and is fine for you to mess with her mouth and anything else. My younger cousin led her around and petted her a lot, and Dolly was really good and gentle.

Her asking price is 300$, but my cousins are wanting to see if they can get the price down to 250$. If my cousins get her, they’ll be signing a contract stating that if they ever decide to sell her, they have to sell her back to her previous owners, as her owners stated quite plainly that they definitely would want her back.

I know that the pictures and angles aren’t great at all... but they were the best that I could get as it was getting pretty late when we got there. I included a lot of pictures, so that there’s plenty of angles.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

shes cute! i like her! minis are so cute!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

She's cute, but the (adorable) kid is already too big for her. I would look for a bigger pony


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

very cute!! However, I don't recomend rideing minis. Try a shetland or other small pony instead


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't think my cousin is too big for her at all... she's only four and a six year old boy has been riding the mare with no problem on either of their part. My cousins want the mare as a 'confidence builder' more than anything, and they're very non-horsey people... Makenzie's mum doesn't want anything bigger because she's looking for something that's 'basically like a big dog' and she wants a mini for a pet because they're easier to handle and don't make such a big mess.

Thanks for the suggestions, though, but my cousins aren't going to look into anything bigger. Since Makenzie's first pony (an unbroke three year old Welsh/Shetland mare who was half-wild but was sold to us with the guy claiming that she was deadbroke and very safe... I think she was lightly drugged when we went out and saw her, too...) Makenzie has been kinda scared of big horses besides my two. She won't get near a bigger pony unless it's one of my hoses or the other pasture horses that she's grown up around.

I doubt that Dolly will be ridden very much ((if at all, really)) if they do get her... They're basically looking for a 'pet' who can be easily led around by a kid and who is patient to be brushed and messed with and stuff.

What about her conformation? That's what I wanna know... how is it, from what you can tell? I'm horrid at critiquing...


I will say that if it were me looking for a pony for my cousin, I would probably look larger so that she won't outgrow the mini within the next three years... but still not much larger. And my cousins did mention that instead of riding they may pay to get Dolly broke to pull a cart for Makenzie and then just use her for that.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

If she is not going to be rideen(or hardly at all), then why do you care about her confo? She look like she toes out in the back, but idk. BTW, minis have super bouncy gaits, and your cousin wouldnt be able to drive her by herself, and I hardly beleive that that mini could pull a full size adult and a tot.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

The woman who owns her said that she could probably pull about 500 pounds. There are also few older children (8-13) who are in the family and two or three of them know how to drive a horse and buggy. I know my ten and thirteen year old cousins know how. The only reason I don't know how to drive a horse is because I point blank refused to sit in the cart and 'help' my uncle teach his teeny yearling filly to drive last year. As it is, I'm against them riding her this year because she's still so small, but that's another story...

I care about her conformation because I know next to nothing about confo and am trying to learn a little more... and I like knowing how a horse is built and what to expect from it, like... something in her confo may cause a problem on down the road, and I'd like to know beforehand and stuff like that. All I know about her confo is that she does toe out a bit in the back and she's a bit cowhocked (I think).


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

thunderhooves said:


> and I hardly beleive that that mini could pull a full size adult and a tot.


Uh... 






I really like her and she sounds perfect for what they're looking for.
Good luck with whatever you guys decide!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Minis can definitely pull most adults...they are better suited to that than riding, in many ways, just because of their size. 

I would say if she's not going to be ridden much, she should be fine for awhile yet; but I would highly urge them to get her trained to drive, as that will be better for her in the long run.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

She is very cute, and looks well taken care of, if a little fat (but I think many minis end up that way). If your cousins like her I don't think they should make an issue over 50 dollars.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree. She's already too big.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with the fact that the child is already too big for this pony, I wouldn't recommend riding a mini anyway.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks all for your input. We all have our views, so...


My cousins are willing to pay the full 300 if the people who own the mini don't wish to go down any, it's not a problem, really, they're just curious.

Dolly is a little fat... she's on a diet right now... lol. Dry lot with only hay and water.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

*I think she is very cute. I can't really see anything wrong with her conformation. Just my opinion, I don't really think she is to big for her. Kids in general when that young don't really "ride" long enough to amount to anything. My niece is 4 years old and had a mini the same size as this one. She was only a tiny bit smaller then your cousin (the little girl) but she would go out herself and climb up on the pony and ride. She never rode him with a saddle. But she was very content to "ride" for all of about 10 minutes and then would get off and spent the rest of the time brushing/leading and things like that. I think the mini would be perfect for what yall are looking for. And I don't see any reason if yall had her trained she couldn't pull a adult and a baby. My mini will be cart trained this spring and adults will be the one driving him. My neice has sit on him a few times and he has no problem holding her. Just because they look so small dosen't mean they are fragile. They are actually pretty hardy little "ponies". Good luck on whatever you decide to do. Oh and I just wanted to say the look on the little girls face is just priceless *


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Since I am not a fan of minis used as riding horses, I'm going to have to agree with the "consider a pony" bunch, but it seems apparent that that input is not going to be considered anyway.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I've mentioned before that if it were just me looking for a horse for my cousin, I'd look a little larger, but since it's not me, I can't very well do anything. I asked for confo critiques, not 'too big' or 'too small' comments. No, those comments won't be considered because it's not me looking to buy the horse but my cousins and thier daughter doesn't want anything bigger.

CowGirlUp9448, thanks for the input... that's the point i've been trying to make. My cousin is four. Do you people really think she's going to be riding for more than ten or fifteen minutes at a time? I sure don't.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG! I kinda zoned out! I was thinking about another thread I was on that talked about a_* foal.*_ I'm sorry! i know mini's can drive because Ive seen them myself.  I think you _could _try to find a pony, that is only like 8-10 hands. That shouldn't scare her and she could ride it with a saddle for a while, until she's like 8! I just looked at a random spot on craigslist and found this:
Paint Pony Mare
_^^ you could train her._
Of course, it's their decision, and you won't take into consideration what I said, I bet. And of course, that mini sounds like its in your price range.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I have told my cousins that I would look a little taller if I were them, but Makenzie's mum wants the mini. I mentioned it about three times yesterday, and each time her mum was like 'yeah, but Makenzie would be scared of it and the mini will make a nice pet'.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, in that case, maybe you could train the pony as cart pony rather than a riding pony (although I really don't think this kid is going to HURT the pony, especially being ridden at short intervals)?


----------



## taylor12 (Dec 12, 2009)

This horse is nice but she's a little too big in the legs.She is good for shows (not riding) like walking around in a ring.She might be good for you and your daughter.Do you want to have show minitures or just to have something 
for fun?

Thanks! 

Taylor


----------



## taylor12 (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh,i will have pictures of my five horses soon i forgot my camrea.i have a full sive Appaloosa/Quarter horse mixed mare and she's 19 years old and 2 baby mini horses and 2 adult minis and your child is a good size for that horse. 
she NOT too big or too small.Im only 8 but i know horses! ive been around them since i was 2!


----------



## taylor12 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

My belated input: that is a nice-looking mini. I'm no expert, but I can't really see any huge issues. She might toe-out, but that is small potatoes. 

For a riding horse, I don't see how a small kid sitting on her back for a few small walks would do her any harm. I doubt she'd be on the horse long enough/often enough anyway, at least as her current size. If it was me, yes, I'd look into something pony-sized, but that's already been hashed over and over in this thread.

Agreed that it would be awesome if they could do some driving -- (minis can pull quite a bit of weight!) -- but you said these people aren't "horsey", so somehow I don't think they'd be willing to look into that...if all they are basically looking for is a hooved dog? Methinks actually getting a large dog may be more of a fit than taking on a horse, no matter how miniaturised, imo. Although I know where they are coming from, what with wanting something to build up their daughter's confidence and all. 

It's a shame you guys were duped on the previous pony. Best of luck though...and she certainly looks like a doll!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Um... it's not my daughter... lol. Makenzie is my cousin.. her mum Kim is married to my cousin Willie. I'm only 19, nowhere near old enough for a kid. Lol.

My cousins may, in the future, get her trained to pull a cart... there's a guy up in Cullman (I think) who trains pony's and mini's to pull carts and stuff for a fairly low price. I'm not sure on if they will or not, it's just whatever they decide to do if they do get her...

Yeah, they're looking for something gentle, sweet, and more or less 'dog-like'... y'know, friendly, likes people, is ok for virtually anything with small children... They're hoping (Makenzie's mum is, anyway) to get Kenzie into horses more so that she doesn't get into things like make-up and stuff too early... and her mum said that horses teach responsibility and she wants Makenzie to grow up responsible and all that, and she wants Kenzie to have a 'friend' who doesn't judge and all that stuff.

Yeah, it is a shame we were lied to with the other pony. I'm working with that one now to try and get her calmed down, but she's not improving much... she's just wild and definately not for anyone who doesn't know exactly what they're doing.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep, having a passion like that could very well keep her out of trouble. And at the very least, this mini will introduce her to grooming/mucking/etc.., so a good start for a little girl who is afraid of most larger horses.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

i think that you should look for a small pony instead of a mini. Mini's are really not the ideal riding horse, and the little girl is already a tad big for the mini. Also it will not take her very long to outgrow the pony.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

sounds like a train wreck waiting to happen. The pony isn't trained in anything. The parents aren't horse people, and they want a 4 year old girl to play with it. They should get a horse that is already trained, or they are going to end up in that awful position again.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Got to agree with pepperduck.

But parents who don't know horses just want something cheap. Been there, done it, and have the scars to prove it.

All its going to take is for this mini to accidentally hurt this girl and she's going to want nothing to do with it--and then the parents are going to have to try to sell an untrained mini.

You get what you pay for! Why not just pay for lessons then buy a horse you'll have for a long time, and have no use for in about a year?


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Since I am not a fan of minis used as riding horses, I'm going to have to agree with the "consider a pony" bunch, but it seems apparent that that input is not going to be considered anyway.


Agreed. I don't think it's really appropriate. It's kind of similar to buying a cheap OTTB straight from the track for a teenager as a first horse because it's cheap. Sure you can get on it's back but.. yuh.

Good luck with the venture. At least insist on the toddlers wearing helmets.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

taylor12 said:


> Oh,i will have pictures of my five horses soon i forgot my camrea.i have a full sive Appaloosa/Quarter horse mixed mare and she's 19 years old and 2 baby mini horses and 2 adult minis and your child is a good size for that horse.
> she NOT too big or too small.Im only 8 but i know horses! ive been around them since i was 2!


 
I dont understand what you are saying... are you trying to sell her a horse or somthing??

Anyways- The pony is VERY cute I had a minixshetland and loved her, I would resomend to your cousins that buying a larger pony in the NEAR FUTURE would be a good idea because kids grow fast and ponies dont!! Very cute but also remind them NO SPOILING!! Its hard not to when they are so small and cute and inoccent!!! Overall i think she willl be a good choice.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

my friend 36 inch mini can pull about 450 lbs. thats me my friend and the cart


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*sounds like a train wreck waiting to happen. The pony isn't trained in anything. The parents aren't horse people, and they want a 4 year old girl to play with it. They should get a horse that is already trained, or they are going to end up in that awful position again.

*Agreed, I see this train wreck all to often. 
In addition, people who do not know horses certainly do not understand miniatures. This little girl is already to bit to big be riding the mini. While over the next half year, leading her on this mini for a few minutes every once in a while will not likely hurt... it generally doesn't stop there. 
A nice well trained twelve hand dog like pony would be best. Somthing not much bigger who eats just one flake more a day and makes no more of a mess BUT is something that the little girl can ride and like-wise the family could drive a pony too.


----------

